# Best Contractor Trailer



## joeco129 (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out tooltrailer.com. The best investment I made... Bought one two years ago and buying another this year... You work right out of it... no hauling saws in and out... unbelieveable trailer... The owner of the company even drove it from S. Dakota to CT at his own expense... Right to my driveway! Less than a enclosed trailer or truck, electric brakes...dual axels... 16 power outlets with GFI's and more usable space than you can imagine... 

Great guy and prduct... Check it out... you will be amazed... Great for any builder, remodeler or contractor...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Kind of a pointless thread without some pics of yours in action... Plus it would be nice to know the cost.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

how much do they cost?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love to see pictures- Expessially since the gallary on the site is still under construction


----------

